# Bulls Wild MOJO 3, 650B, 53cm



## Dominik2207 (21. Juli 2019)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Holzwickede finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Ich biete euch hier mein sehr gut erhaltenes Bulls Wild Mojo mit spitzen Ausstattung an. Ich verkaufe es nur da ich mir ein Rad kaufen möchtes das abfahrtsorientierter ist.
Es ist Technisch in einem einwandfreiem Zustand. Es kann sich gerne bei einer Probefahrt davon überzeugt werden.
Gekauft habe ich das Rad am 13.09.2017 bei Zweirad Markgraf in Schwerte, Rechnung vorhanden.

Verbaut sind folgene Komponenten
-DT Swiss Laufräder mit Schwalbe 650B Hans Dampf
-Komplette Deore XT Schaltgruppe 30 Gang
-Rock Shox Pike RC Solo Air Federgabel
-Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer
-XT Kurbeln
-Deore XT Scheibenbremsen mit Ice Tech 200mm vorne 180mm hinten
-LEV Satelstütze mit Remote am Lenker
-Sixpack Flatpedale
-
Gerne kann ich Maße noch durchgeben. Ich bin knapp 1,90 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 91cm.


----------

